# Nach Löschung im Registrierungseditor gehen Maus und Tastatur nicht mehr



## Juanna1 (7. Februar 2008)

Hallo,

mein Bruder hat in der Registry leider unwissend etwas gelöscht und nun gehen Maus und Tastatur nicht mehr.
Wie kann man dies nun wieder reparieren?

Er hat in der Lokal-Maschine- den Upper filter und noch einiges mehr gelöscht.

Vielen Dank im vorraus und 
viele Grüße von Juanna


----------



## Remme (7. Februar 2008)

Hi,

schon mal die Wiederherstellung unter Windows versucht

lg


----------



## Juanna1 (7. Februar 2008)

Hallo,

da keine Maus und Tastatur geht, kann ja nichts gemacht werden ...
Trotzdem Dank für Antwort.

Gibt es noch eine Hilfe ?

Gruß Juanna


----------



## Remme (7. Februar 2008)

Ich meine mit der Boot-CD oder geht selbst im Dos die tasta nicht


----------



## Juanna1 (8. Februar 2008)

Leider haben wir keine Boot-CD.
Und im Bios waren wir auch noch nie - 
Kann man denn vom Bios aus in die Registry ? - vorrausgesetzt da geht die Maus oder Tastatur?

Gruß Juanna


----------



## Laudian (8. Februar 2008)

ohne Boot-CD wird das kompliziert ... vom bios kommt man normal nirgends wo hin, weil dazu erstmal das System im Arbeitsspeicher sein muss. Man kann zwar vom System aus aufs Bios zugreifen andersrum aber nicht.

Fragt mal bei Freunden oder Nachbarn nach, ob die eine Windows-CD haben die eurem entspricht. Fuer die Reparatur ist der Key normal uninteressant. Aber ich denke, ohne Boot-CD duerfte da nicht viel zu holen sein.


----------



## Remme (8. Februar 2008)

vielleicht geht es hier mit falls du noch ein diskettenlaufwerk besitzen solltest.

Link


----------



## Juanna1 (8. Februar 2008)

Guten Morgen,

nun hat mein Bruder Windows nochmal installiert und eine 2. Version auf dem PC,
Maus und Tastatur gehen hier.

Wie kann man jetzt die ganzen Daten von der 1. Version dahinschieben ?
Gibt es da eine Möglichkeit ?
Wie gesagt gehen bei der 1. Version keine Maus und Tastatur.

Ein Diskettenlaufwerk hat er leider nicht.

Danke und Gruß Juanna


----------



## PC Heini (8. Februar 2008)

Ist die 2te Installation auf der gleichen HD? Wenn ja gehts wiederum nicht. Win sollte auf ner separaten HD liegen. Dann die andere Platte anhängen, ( Jumperung bei IDE nicht vergessen, ) dann haste zugriff auf die Daten. Im ersten Fall fehlt Dir die ( Zugriffs )Berechtigung und Datenfreigabe.


----------



## Juanna1 (8. Februar 2008)

Ja, die 2. Version ist auf dem gleichen PC. Aber bei dieser gehen Maus und Tastatur.

Gibt es vielleicht eine Möglichkeit von da aus in die Registry der 1. Version zu kommen um sie zu reparieren?


----------



## PC Heini (8. Februar 2008)

Wenn Du auf die erste Installation Zugriff hast, kanns Du mal probieren regedit zu starten. Ich selbst hatte die Gelegenheit noch nie, sowas auszuprobieren. Daher kann ich nichts konkretes sagen. Einfach mal Probieren.


----------



## Juanna1 (8. Februar 2008)

Auf die 1. Version habe ich ja leider keinen Zugriff ...., sonst würde ich ja in die Registry reinkommen und sie wieder reparieren ...


----------



## PC Heini (8. Februar 2008)

" Auf die 1. Version habe ich ja leider keinen Zugriff "

Kommt da irgend eine Meldung oder was passiert da genau?


----------



## Juanna1 (8. Februar 2008)

Ich meine "mit Zugriff", dass hier Maus und Tastatur nicht gehen ...


----------



## PC Heini (8. Februar 2008)

Nee, da reden wir aneinander vorbei. Ich meine; Wenn Du mit Version 2=b auf Version 1=a zugreifst, also von b nach a, siehst Du doch die Ordnerstruktur von a. Oder nicht?


----------



## Juanna1 (8. Februar 2008)

Hallo,

ich glaube auch, dass ich mich nicht richtig ausdrücken kann.
Es ist alles Neuland für mich - so muß ich hier vielleicht aufgeben.

Ich kann von Version 2 nicht auf 1 zugreifen, demzufolge sehe ich auch keine Ornerstruktur von 1.

Beim Hochfahren des PC erscheinen 2 Windows Betriebssysteme (die 1. fehlerhafte Verion und die 2.)
Sie sind unabhängig voneinander.

Trotzdem vielen Dank für die Antworten.


----------



## Neurodeamon (8. Februar 2008)

Macht Euch das Leben nicht schwerer als es ist. Sichert die Daten die wichtig sind und installiert das System neu. Mit den bisher angegebenen Informationen klingt es so als wäre auf der gleichen Partition Windows installiert worden. Dann gibt es das alte System nicht mehr und lediglich der Eintrag im Bootmenü ist noch vorhanden. Die alten Daten sind dann, je nachdem was Dein Bruder gemacht hat ... weg oder noch im Ordner wo sie vorher waren.
Ein etwas erfahrenerer User hätte noch alles retten können bevor rumprobiert wurde, jetzt dürfte unter Umständen jeglicher Rettungsversuch zwecklos sein.

Und was lernen wir daraus?
a) Spiele nicht an der Registry herum wenn Du keine Ahnung hast
b) Installiere Windows nicht über ein Bestehendes
c) Sichere Deine Daten regelmäßig


----------



## Juanna1 (8. Februar 2008)

Danke für alle Hilfe.
Ja, aus Schaden wird man klug.

Aber vielleicht ist ja doch noch nicht alles verloren, weil ja die erste Version nach wie vor vorhanden ist, man kann eben nur nicht daraufzu greifen, weil Maus und Tastatur nicht gehen.
Sichern kann man ja demzufolge auch nichts.

Ich beende hiermit dieses Thema.

Liebe Grüße Juanna


----------



## Neurodeamon (8. Februar 2008)

Juanna1 hat gesagt.:


> Ich beende hiermit dieses Thema.



Halt! Mir ist noch etwas ganz einfaches eingefallen. Es könnte klappen. Habt Ihr schon ausprobiert die Maus/Tastatur abzuziehen (ich hoffe es sind USB-Geräte) und neu einzustecken. Mit etwas Glück erkennt Windows die Geräte neu und trägt sie erneut in die Registry ein und sie funktionieren wieder.
Hey, fragt aber dann nicht wie man "Windows 2" wieder wegmacht


----------



## Juanna1 (8. Februar 2008)

Hallo,

wir haben einen Laptop und keine Maus...


----------



## Neurodeamon (8. Februar 2008)

Juanna1 hat gesagt.:


> wir haben einen Laptop und keine Maus...



Okay, nur das Touchpad. Das ist nicht gut. Scheinbar habt Ihr auch keine USB-Maus irgendwo herumliegen 

Dann habe ich auch keine Vorschläge mehr - zumindest solange ich nicht davorsitze ;-)


----------



## Juanna1 (8. Februar 2008)

Mit einer USB-Maus geht es leider auch nicht ...


----------



## NetteMann (9. Februar 2008)

Wenn Windows auf Partition meinetwegen D: ausgeführt wird, dann bringt es nichts wenn man auf Partiton C: (alte Windows) die regestry bearbeitet, da die regedit.exe auf die aktive Partiton (D zugreift. 



Mein Tipp wäre: Das neue Windows deinstallieren. Dann XP Setupcd rein, dann erscheint der Windows Setup ENTER ---> F8 ---> R      und dann wird die "alte" Windows version repariert. Also der WINDOWS Ordner gelöscht und neu aufgebaut. ALLE Daten bleiben erhalten sowie Benutzerkonten.


----------



## PC Heini (9. Februar 2008)

Hallo NetteMann 

Da Maus und Tastatur nicht mehr reagiert, kann man dies auch vergessen. Wurde im übrigen schon mehrere mal erwähnt.

Letzte Möglichkeit; HD ausbauen, mittels Adapter an ein funktionierendes Gerät anschliessen und so Zugreiffen.
Ansonsten Datenrettungs Firma.


----------



## NetteMann (9. Februar 2008)

Du verstehst mich nicht anscheinend. Notebook neustarten DANN von CD booten und die schritte befolgen. So schwer isses nun auch nicht. UND ja man muss zwei mal booten einmal zum formatieren der Partition mit dem neuem Windows und das zweite mal zum reparieren. Es sei denn die Tasta auch im BIOS nicht, was ich mir aber nicht vorstellen kann, da der Regestrierungseditor nicht ins BIOS schreibt höchstens liest.


----------



## Neurodeamon (9. Februar 2008)

NetteMann hat gesagt.:


> Wenn Windows auf Partition meinetwegen D: ausgeführt wird, dann bringt es nichts wenn man auf Partiton C: (alte Windows) die registry bearbeitet, da die regedit.exe auf die aktive Partiton (D zugreift.



Mit einer PE Disk kann man auch mit RegeditPE auf die Registry jeglicher Windows-Installation zugreifen



> da der Regestrierungseditor nicht ins BIOS schreibt höchstens liest


 Die Registry hat nix mit dem Bios zu tun. Weder schreibend noch lesend


----------



## NetteMann (9. Februar 2008)

Ich würde mal sagen, da dieses Thema ausgelutscht ist, closen wir die Sache mal. Der Autor meldet sich ja auch nicht.


----------

